# Tips on ball pythons and hunger strikes



## lorangersherry12 (1 mo ago)

Let me know I have had a lot of experience in this department. Remember, don't panic and be patient


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

lorangersherry12 said:


> Let me know I have had a lot of experience in this department. Remember, don't panic and be patient


Given this is probably the topic with the highest post count I think there is already stacks of information on how to get a fasting Royal python back on food. But what a lot of people don't seem to understand is that it's perfectly natural for all Royals to go through a fasting every year... it's just what they do. But by all means feel free to post up your suggestions based on your experience


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

lorangersherry12 said:


> Never feed till the poop and pee has come out from last feed


Mind you if the information posted in your other post above (on the thread that was 13 YEARS old) is anything to go by I think people are better off ignoring it as the post above is just BS !!!!!!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

What worries me is that the mod closed the thread without removing that obvious false information ... now it will sit there for another 13 years ....


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> What worries me is that the mod closed the thread without removing that obvious false information ... now it will sit there for another 13 years ....


Perhaps reporting the thread would be the way to go instead of criticising the mod who closed the thread.........


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Perhaps reporting the thread would be the way to go instead of criticising the mod who closed the thread.........


I would presume that the forum software can be set to delete and thus purge all the old threads (especially the classifieds) that are older than a certain date. This would not only make the forum more current and hopefully prevent all these silly new posts on decades old threads, but probably reduce the database size and make it more efficient. Personally I can see the point of keeping posts in the classified sections longer than a year at most.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Jibbajabba said:


> What worries me is that the mod closed the thread without removing that obvious false information ... now it will sit there for another 13 years ....


You are summising that we know everything about every species so would know if it was bad information.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> You are summising that we know everything about every species so would know if it was bad information.


Exactly. When I look at some of the 'rubbish' spouted regarding how to keep turtles............


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Malc said:


> I would presume that the forum software can be set to delete and thus purge all the old threads (especially the classifieds) that are older than a certain date. This would not only make the forum more current and hopefully prevent all these silly new posts on decades old threads, but probably reduce the database size and make it more efficient. Personally I can see the point of keeping posts in the classified sections longer than a year at most.


There is some good info in some older threads on here though. 

Deleting old classifieds is a good idea, will save some storage as well.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Exactly. When I look at some of the 'rubbish' spouted regarding how to keep turtles............


Apologies, you are of course correct. Why would you, or how should you know this. 



Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Perhaps reporting the thread would be the way to go instead of criticising the mod who closed the thread.........


I presumed the thread was closed because it was reported. Sorry.


----------

